# Thinking of the S.T Dupont Defi Extreme



## FatDarkKnight (Jul 24, 2017)

Do you love yours? I'm considering picking one up this week. I'm currently using a Scorch triple flame butane torch I picked up on amazon. Before that I was using a Vertigo triple flame that lasted me about three weeks before it turned into a two flame torch (haha). 

Basically I wanna light my sticks in style, and not have to think about lighters for years and years to come.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

S. T. Dupont makes very good lighters. I've owned 3 but not the Defi Extreme. Their soft-flame lighters may be forever but their torches, like all torches, have a limited lifespan depending on use and whether you use premium butane. At least that's been my experience.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I've got 2 different ST Duponts and they are quality lighters for sure. The irony is that I use out of 25-30 lighters that I do have....I use my Xikar Exodus almost daily and a Ronson as a back up in case it's too windy. If one has the coin they can buy whatever they want and use it.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Very Good lighter, I use mine for outdoor windy days.

I'm not sure that it's substantially better than the DuPont Maxijet, but it holds a good amount of fuel, and has more heft.

If you're like me, and just enjoy collecting lighters, it's a great addition.


----------



## sillyrabbit72 (Aug 14, 2012)

All of my ST Dupont torches have lasted years. You will not be disappointed


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I have a half dozen DuPont X-Tends they all work flawlessly.


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

I love my Defi. I had a mini jet already that I use for touch ups so I wanted something with a little more fuel than a maxi. I find the Defi is the perfect pair with it. It's not cheap however so if you are only gonna have one torch I'd stick with a maxi, especially how cheap you can snag one from saksoff5th. Supposedly the Defi is is good for extreme altitude as well which can be a problem for torches, I've never tested it since I always live at sea level.

I know you can mod the Defi flame as well, a buddy changed the stop on the adjustment and his flame is like a 3 inch lightsaber.


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

This is the flame on Max.


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

Personally I'd look into a Prometheus Magna T for a third of the price. It also has a two-year warranty. That's on my "someday" accessories list. It's pretty gorgeous.


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

they have a lifetime warranty like xikar?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

MidwestToker said:


> Personally I'd look into a Prometheus Magna T for a third of the price. It also has a two-year warranty. That's on my "someday" accessories list. It's pretty gorgeous.


That's a triple torch. Not really a good alternative for someone shopping for a single.



Gummy Jones said:


> they have a lifetime warranty like xikar?


You mean S.T. Dupont? I never checked. But, unlike Xikar, I've never had a single reason to need one.


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> That's a triple torch. Not really a good alternative for someone shopping for a single.


Didn't see any mention that he was looking exclusively for a single torch in OP, just that he wanted something to light his cigars in style. Prometheus sure fits that bill.


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm not sold on the quality of the Prometheus lighters, not sure who makes them. I do like the Destino branded one, it looks sweet.

https://www.prometheuskkp.com/products/lighters/torch/magmaultimo-destino2012.htm


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

ForceofWill said:


> I'm not sold on the quality of the Prometheus lighters, not sure who makes them. I do like the Destino branded one, it looks sweet.
> 
> https://www.prometheuskkp.com/products/lighters/torch/magmaultimo-destino2012.htm


I've used one a bunch of times at a local lounge and it's slick, very well constructed and has a flawless flame. Lights up every time and the triple torch isn't overbearing, I can use it to do touch-ups without singing my eyebrows. I'll buy one eventually, maybe as a b-day present to myself. I think for around $80, they're hard to beat.

Prometheus is a lighter company based out of LA, by the way.


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

MidwestToker said:


> I've used one a bunch of times at a local lounge and it's slick, very well constructed and has a flawless flame. Lights up every time and the triple torch isn't overbearing, I can use it to do touch-ups without singing my eyebrows. I'll buy one eventually, maybe as a b-day present to myself. I think for around $80, they're hard to beat.
> 
> Prometheus is a lighter company based out of LA, by the way.


Never had hands on experience with them. They don't feel/look cheap in person with the chrome plating?

Edit: I guess I never put two and two together that Prometheus was also God of Fire and AF worked with them on that series. I knew they made expensive humidors but I always just figured they made humidors first and then had their lighters outsourced and kind of just made them with promotional logos and stuff. I never really gave any thought to them making decent lighters full time.


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

ForceofWill said:


> Never had hands on experience with them. They don't feel/look cheap in person with the chrome plating?


I don't think so personally. They're pretty heavy.


----------



## FatDarkKnight (Jul 24, 2017)

Thanks all. I'm debating the St Dupont purchase lol. Ok, to paint a picture, I'm off of work the month of August. My daughter's in daycare. I have a bunch of "home" projects to do, but will also 100% be at the beach (a lot), hiking (some), and hanging out in my backyard, sipping on rum, bourbon, coffee etc etc,.


Obviously my cheap $15 triple flame butane lighter will light my cigars, but I know, that one day, sooner than later, it's going to fail on me, so I want something bullet proof, that'll last me year after year. lol, I'll probably order a lighter by end of week along with a much needed 5-cigar case, probably a Xikar, to bring smokes to the beach.


PS- Lotus butane, a good choice for maintaining the longevity of my St Dupoint to-be?


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Really, you don't buy any ST DuPont lighter because it's the best value. 

I never understand the "better value" posts, if the BOTL wanted best value we wouldn't be talking about any of the really cool lighters. We would have the millionth Ronson thread.

We buy DuPonts because they're beautiful little luxury products. And they exude quality. 

If it makes your heart sing, then buy it. If you buy something else because it's cheaper, we all know that later on you'll regret it.

Lotus, like any good quality butane will work fine.

Now just buy the dang thing and post some cool pictures!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

FatDarkKnight said:


> Thanks all. I'm debating the St Dupont purchase lol. Ok, to paint a picture, I'm off of work the month of August. My daughter's in daycare. I have a bunch of "home" projects to do, but will also 100% be at the beach (a lot), hiking (some), and hanging out in my backyard, sipping on rum, bourbon, coffee etc etc,.
> 
> Obviously my cheap $15 triple flame butane lighter will light my cigars, but I know, that one day, sooner than later, it's going to fail on me, so I want something bullet proof, that'll last me year after year. lol, I'll probably order a lighter by end of week along with a much needed 5-cigar case, probably a Xikar, to bring smokes to the beach.
> 
> PS- Lotus butane, a good choice for maintaining the longevity of my St Dupoint to-be?


Lotus is 3x refined, so it's probably just fine. I use Purofine and Vector myself.

As for the S.T. Dupont, I love the two Maxijets I have. Highly recommended. Defi is probably even better, if you don't mind the upcharge.

I also highly recommend single jets in general. Much more controllable than a triple and the Duponts have the most laser-like flame of any I've tried or own. I also have a Xikar Allume Single that has a very similar format to the Duponts... side actuator and inversion safety (coincidence?). Not as nice, nor as sharp a flame. But if you want something decent for the beach that you don't have to worry as much about (theft, loss, sand), it's a good back up to have.


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

bpegler said:


> Really, you don't buy any ST DuPont lighter because it's the best value.
> 
> I never understand the "better value" posts, if the BOTL wanted best value we wouldn't be talking about any of the really cool lighters. We would have the millionth Ronson thread.
> 
> ...


In my mind, the Prometheus IS a luxury item, at least my small bank account says it is. I also think it's really cool. And I don't think you'd be skimping on quality. It would last you a very, very long time. The one I use at a B&M is likely used dozens of times a day by many people and it's still rock solid. I just wanted to offer up a (in my opinion) beautiful tabletop lighter that I've had good experience with. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I've got to go along with @bpegler on this. Lighters like S.T. Dupont, IM Corona, and Dunhill are luxury items. Xikars, Prometheus, Lotus, and such are step-up items, but not in the true luxury category and not nearly as well made nor as well engineered. If the OP is lusting for an S.T. Dupont, it's likely nothing else will satisfy quite as well.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

$58 for this bundle of joy with the Opus Logo.....I put in a bid for it....we'll see. Damn lighters....

S.T. Dupont Maxjet Torch Lighter - Gun Metal (#2602923) - CigarBid.com


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Cigary said:


> $58 for this bundle of joy with the Opus Logo.....I put in a bid for it....we'll see. Damn lighters....
> 
> S.T. Dupont Maxjet Torch Lighter - Gun Metal (#2602923) - CigarBid.com


Don't you already have a couple hundred lighters..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## sillyrabbit72 (Aug 14, 2012)

You can never have enough ST Duponts!!


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> I've got to go along with @bpegler on this. Lighters like S.T. Dupont, IM Corona, and Dunhill are luxury items. Xikars, Prometheus, Lotus, and such are step-up items, but not in the true luxury category and not nearly as well made nor as well engineered. If the OP is lusting for an S.T. Dupont, it's likely nothing else will satisfy quite as well.


Understood. Man, those Dunhills...$850?? That is luxury. Beautiful, though.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

curmudgeonista said:


> I've got to go along with @bpegler on this. Lighters like S.T. Dupont, IM Corona, and Dunhill are luxury items. Xikars, Prometheus, Lotus, and such are step-up items, but not in the true luxury category and not nearly as well made nor as well engineered. If the OP is lusting for an S.T. Dupont, it's likely nothing else will satisfy quite as well.


Have to agree. You can decapitate a cigar with a box-cutter and light it off the stove but, if you're spending ten or more bucks for a premium cigar, why now go first-class all the way. Probably saves you money in the long run anyway.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Cigary said:


> $58 for this bundle of joy with the Opus Logo.....I put in a bid for it....we'll see. Damn lighters....
> 
> S.T. Dupont Maxjet Torch Lighter - Gun Metal (#2602923) - CigarBid.com


You were already way outbid when I looked at just now, so I put in one to match the high of $100. I don't think that'll even be close, though. Those Opus X Maxi's usually go for about $250.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Cigary said:


> $58 for this bundle of joy with the Opus Logo.....I put in a bid for it....we'll see. Damn lighters....
> 
> S.T. Dupont Maxjet Torch Lighter - Gun Metal (#2602923) - CigarBid.com


What a handsome lighter and case. Good luck with the auction.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Yep...looks like a fart in the wind....woulda been nice to have won that auction but it still has about 5 days to go. Nice lighter though......


----------



## Wrasseman (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm a new owner of a maxijet and love it!


----------

